# Which is better? Weather tech OR GM floor liner



## Bork3r (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a 2018 cruze and looking to see if anyone has either of these.

The GM oem floor liners are $200 but I need to order them, which will take a little over a week.

Weathertech floor liners are $180 and I can pick them up same day from the weathertech factory near me if I want them.

Both look good but I want input from drivers that have both as I'm curious if one is better than the other.

I would prefer the gm oem but if anybody has any gripes with them it would be appreciated to hear them.


----------



## SilveradoWTRT (May 10, 2020)

I have the GM floor liners and think they are great. I am not sure of the weather tech design but the drivers liner snaps into the floor. The back seat liners also lock together to form one big liner. They cover pretty much all the area your feet would go and they don’t move. Highly recommend.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I like my weathertechs, they are pricey. I ordered a set of off brand weathertechs on amazon for another car and they are just as good if not better. The weathertechs don't quite fit on the door bottom.


----------



## ForgedCrank (Mar 18, 2021)

Bork3r said:


> I have a 2018 cruze and looking to see if anyone has either of these.
> 
> The GM oem floor liners are $200 but I need to order them, which will take a little over a week.
> 
> ...


I always used weathertech until I found Husky. They are dang near exactly the same but less $.
They fit very well, just as good. In fact, they didn't require me drilling into my carpet to install them either like the weathertech did.



https://www.amazon.com/Husky-Liners-Front-Floor-Limited/dp/B007ZGE7MO


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I have both the insert and the rubber Weathertech ones for my 2014 Cruze.

The rubber ones are nice. They have rubber feet on the bottom to hold the mats in place even without clips (passenger side).

The laser cut insert one for the drivers side is OK becuase it can snap in. On the passenger side there are no snaps, so you are left with using two plastic caps that snap into the back of the mat that have hooks on them. It doesn't work well. I never use the passenger insert one.


----------



## SilveradoWTRT (May 10, 2020)

I think if you look on GM parts direct you can order the GM liners for cheaper. They work great.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I did the GM liners through Parts Direct for my 18 and they work great, while also saving you some money.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Gen I and like ForgedCrank, I really like my Husky's.


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

ForgedCrank said:


> I always used weathertech until I found Husky. They are dang near exactly the same but less $.
> They fit very well, just as good. In fact, they didn't require me drilling into my carpet to install them either like the weathertech did.
> 
> 
> ...


In various cars, I have used Husky, Weather tech, and Smart liner. I like Husky the best. Toss up between Weathertech and Smart liner. Smart liner is the cheapest of the 3, so if price is a factor, check them out. Husky is in the middle for price.


----------



## PaigetheRage (Mar 2, 2021)

I had a 2014 Chevy with WeatherTech liners, and just got a 2018 Cruze that came with the GM ones. Honestly both are great. I feel like the GM ones might be a little bit more slippery, but that could be what the dealership used to clean them with too, it has gotten better over the last month or so. I don't really think you can go wrong with either here - I'd get whatever is most convenient to get at the best price.


----------



## Bork3r (Mar 25, 2021)

So I ended up getting the gm oem floor liners because they looked the best asthetically imo.
Quality is great, coverage is good. No gripes about them yet. I was really only concerned about the rears as my kids have trashed the rear carpets real bad in the past but they look like they'll be perfect for that.

Rear locking mats. I love how they unlock at come out in two halves. This is great for easy cleaning and placement.


----------



## Bork3r (Mar 25, 2021)

Drivers side locks right up to the oem floor tabs. No custom or alterations needed.


----------



## Bork3r (Mar 25, 2021)

Passenger side has no locking tabs but the spikes on bottom keep it well placed.


----------



## Bork3r (Mar 25, 2021)

Rear floor mat


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

I actually bought Husky they have more coverage compared to gm and weather tech.


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

Bork3r said:


> Drivers side locks right up to the oem floor tabs. No custom or alterations needed.
> View attachment 291709


Like come on man, under the gas pedal where most dirt will come loose off your shoe. That’s why I went with husky brand. It covers it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MplsGen2Rey said:


> Like come on man, under the gas pedal where most dirt will come loose off your shoe. That’s why I went with husky brand. It covers it.


it can be seen as a liability if the gas pedal gets caught and sticks, say wideopen


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> pedal


I can see that happen.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> it can be seen as a liability if the gas pedal gets caught and sticks, say wideopen





MplsGen2Rey said:


> I can see that happen.


I'll let you know if that ever happens to me. Take a deep breath now ...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I'll let you know if that ever happens to me. Take a deep breath now ...


Has happened to me, not in a Cruze though. I wasn't joking.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Has happened to me, not in a Cruze though. I wasn't joking.


I've gotten my size 12-1/2s stuck under older cars, but not in the Cruze with my Huskies.


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

I have them in my GM trucks and Cruze. Only once it has happened in my truck. When I started it and accelerated so high. I thought it was broken but nah. The floor mat was resting on it. Lol good thing it wasn’t in drive.


----------

